# Нестабильность шейных позвонков



## Инна 1967 (18 Дек 2010)

Может ли при заболевании шейных позвонков нарушаться дыхание, учащаться пульс, и сводить руки. Вчера сотрудники на работе вызвали скорую. Скорая сообщила, что надо меньше пить. Но уверяю вас, что сама не пью и другим не советую. Было очень стыдно. Так вот я и хочу понять, что со мной происходит. Такой приступ у меня не первый. И все врачи отмахиваются от меня.Какое обследование лучше сделать. У меня только рентген из муниципальной больницы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Дек 2010)

Обследовать щитовидку.


----------

